# Hillary Clinton vs Donald Trump



## nintendofan85 (Apr 27, 2016)

I realize I had made a thread about this earlier, but since at this point these two seem to be the nominees, vote in this poll for who you'd prefer as president of the two.


----------



## oath2order (Apr 27, 2016)

Where's the "i won't vote" option.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 27, 2016)

oath2order said:


> Where's the "i won't vote" option.



There isn't one.


----------



## windloft (Apr 27, 2016)

i guess i'll vote for the lesser of evils and vote for hilary. 
i'm just hoping that bernie influences her with some sort of decency / goodness so that way hilary can be at least somewhat of a decent president.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Apr 27, 2016)

i'm really not crazy about either of them...

but i'mma go with hilary b/c i'm pretty sure she's not a racist, misogynistic, homophobic bigot. :U


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 27, 2016)

Who's Hillary


----------



## Red Cat (Apr 27, 2016)

Honestly, if the election were today, I'd vote for Trump. A lot of Clinton supporters have been real a**holes since last night, and part of me really, really wants to see her lose even though I don't like Trump at all. At least if Clinton loses, I can tell all of her supporters that we were right about Bernie being the better candidate, and then maybe they would finally shut up about a socialist being unelectable and realize that a corporate candidate like Clinton is unelectable. I'll probably change my mind before November, but 4 years of Trump followed by a total upheaval after people get so pissed off at Trump almost sounds better than 8 years of the status quo.


----------



## tobi! (Apr 27, 2016)

Red Cat said:


> Honestly, if the election were today, I'd vote for Trump. A lot of Clinton supporters have been real a**holes since last night, and part of me really, really wants to see her lose even though I don't like Trump at all. At least if Clinton loses, I can tell all of her supporters that we were right about Bernie being the better candidate, and then maybe they would finally shut up about a socialist being unelectable and realize that a corporate candidate like Clinton is unelectable. I'll probably change my mind before November, but 4 years of Trump followed by a total upheaval after people get so pissed off at Trump almost sounds better than 8 years of the status quo.


I don't think it's fair to judge a candidate by their followers.


----------



## Red Cat (Apr 27, 2016)

Norski said:


> I don't think it's fair to judge a candidate by their followers.



To me it seems like a lot of Clinton supporters are old people with this paternalistic view that they know what's better for the country and that Sanders supporters are just a bunch of stupid kids going through a "phase". We're the future of this country and they are going to be dead in 20 years, yet they make the decisions that affect our future. I know part of the problem is that not enough young people vote, but a lot of old people are stuck in their ways and create such a huge wall of opposition which discourages young people from voting.

I know every candidate has their share of a**hole supporters, but Hillary Clinton doesn't really even try to denounce them. She just keeps saying how Bernie's plans are unrealistic, even though they are actually a reality in other countries, and that we need to stop trying to create real change in the system and settle for a bunch of half-a**ed ideas which really won't fix anything. The "inevitability" attitude is also really obnoxious. If someone is inevitable to be president, then there is zero accountability for the person which is scary. Trump's supporters are bigoted, but Clinton's supporters are smug and arrogant which makes me want to throw up more. Both candidates have plenty of time to win or lose my vote, but if Clinton spends the next 6 months measuring drapes for the White House and hanging out at George Clooney's house for fundraisers instead of actually trying to earn people's votes, then I will pick the nuclear option.


----------



## Yoshisaur (Apr 27, 2016)

If you are over 18 and you are gonna protest Bernie not getting a nomination by not voting you are scum. We have a broken political system but the least you can do is help protect things like women's rights and marriage rights by voting for Hilary. I hate her but I'm gonna do my part to keep Trump out of office.


----------



## oath2order (Apr 27, 2016)

Ghost Soda said:


> i'm really not crazy about either of them...
> 
> but i'mma go with hilary b/c i'm pretty sure she's not a racist



Well actually

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/james-rucker/can-black-people-trust-hillary_b_9312004.html

http://www.dailykos.com/story/2016/...super-predators-with-no-conscience-no-empathy

- - - Post Merge - - -



nintendofan85 said:


> There isn't one.



Why? This is a flawed poll, it's completely unrepresentative of the actual election.



Yoshisaur said:


> If you are over 18 and you are gonna protest Bernie not getting a nomination by not voting you are scum. We have a broken political system but the least you can do is help protect things like women's rights and marriage rights by voting for Hilary. I hate her but I'm gonna do my part to keep Trump out of office.



I live in a solid blue state. We vote blue every election. I safely have the ability to vote for whatever goddamn candidate I want, so you can bugger off.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 27, 2016)

oath2order said:


> Why? This is a flawed poll, it's completely unrepresentative of the actual election.



I had considered putting a non-voting option, but I figured, if you weren't going to vote at all, why even bother voting in the poll?


----------



## leftTBT (Apr 27, 2016)

---


----------



## Llust (Apr 27, 2016)

if donald trump was less of an arse, then i'd go for him. hillary is trash to me, and trump is a bit more practical than her when it comes to his intentions and ideas. however, i cant let go of some of the sht that trump has done and said in the past, so i'll have to go with hillary


----------



## TarzanGirl (Apr 27, 2016)

I refuse to vote for either.


----------



## zoetrope (Apr 27, 2016)

I'll be proudly voting for Hillary.  And anyone who votes for Trump will lose any respect I might have had for them.


----------



## Beardo (Apr 27, 2016)

ew


no thank you


----------



## Dim (Apr 27, 2016)

Where's the "Move to Canada" option? iirc that was everyone's plan in this situation.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 27, 2016)

hotcocoa said:


> Hillary is a liar and an all-around terrible person who had been proven to do illegal things, Bernie's proposed system would make people would pay for it substantially later in their lives, Trump is childish, rude and sexist, and Ted Cruz is complete scum of the earth...
> At this point Trump and Bernie are the lesser evils, but Trump would be a better alternative because at least he actually has experience in the business realm, and his tax plan is much better.
> 
> and btw, wanting ILLEGAL immigrants out of our country isn't racist.



I'm not fond of the idea of building walls though.


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Apr 27, 2016)

I don't live in America. But if I did I would pick Hilary just because Trump is, well, insane.

Sorry not sorry


----------



## tobi! (Apr 27, 2016)

to the people saying they will not vote: http://explosm.net/comics/4211


----------



## Bowie (Apr 27, 2016)

Neither. Both are jokes. I used to think Hilary was worth something, but unfortunately not.


----------



## Llust (Apr 28, 2016)

Nox said:


> Where's the "Move to Canada" option? iirc that was everyone's plan in this situation.



pretty sure canada wouldn't want us all crashing into their country


----------



## oath2order (Apr 28, 2016)

Norski said:


> to the people saying they will not vote: http://explosm.net/comics/4211



oooh look how edgy i am for a comic


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Apr 28, 2016)

Spoiler: Just going to leave this here since the thread is already a bit of a mess and I want to stir up more... debate.








VS.





Seriously though, I have no idea which is best and they're both a bit of a mess.


----------



## saehanfox (Apr 28, 2016)

moving out of the country if Hillary is president, will move out of the country if Trump turns out to be an elitist like Hillary and if he starts another war


----------



## ZetaFunction (Apr 28, 2016)

Donald Trump, because he'll negatively affect me the least.

*covers self with flame-retardant shield*


----------



## sineadparade (Apr 28, 2016)

If Bernie Sanders doesn't win the nomination I'm voting for Jill Stein.


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 28, 2016)

american politics seem rly ew honestly
but tbh trump as a president would be so awful that i'd rather see a snail as president instead of him. at least the snail wouldn't do as much damage to the world


----------



## Fantasyrick (Apr 28, 2016)

oath2order said:


> oooh look how edgy i am for a comic


Is there a reason for you being rude and obnoxious all the time?


----------



## radical6 (Apr 28, 2016)

Hiliary? Not a racist? LOL funniest joke I've heard. The clints are more reponsible for the deaths of many poor middle easterns than Trump. Trump is just racist enough so that the simple people can go "wow, he just said something racist!". The clintons are more subtle. Hell, Hiliary even said something very racist about black people once.

She's fueled by that dictatorship money from the middle east, she doesn't give a **** about what happens to those people. She is even worse than Trump in this way. She only cares about whatever her highest paying donors think, nothing more. She's an old hag.

She is no less racist than Trump. She just hides it better.'

I won't be 18 by the time its time to vote, so I don't really care. However, voting in this broken system will fix nothing. She's not even that much of a lesser evil. She's a vile, vile woman and she will not help me or anyone. Trump or her, I don't care. 

Also **** her PR team for trying to make her seem trendy to the youth, its ****ing embarrassing.


----------



## wassop (Apr 28, 2016)

i can't vote for either , they're both insane


----------



## tobi! (Apr 28, 2016)

justice said:


> Hiliary? Not a racist? LOL funniest joke I've heard. The clints are more reponsible for the deaths of many poor middle easterns than Trump. Trump is just racist enough so that the simple people can go "wow, he just said something racist!". The clintons are more subtle. Hell, Hiliary even said something very racist about black people once.
> 
> She's fueled by that dictatorship money from the middle east, she doesn't give a **** about what happens to those people. She is even worse than Trump in this way. She only cares about whatever her highest paying donors think, nothing more. She's an old hag.
> 
> ...



how do you do, fellow kids?


----------



## okaimii (Apr 28, 2016)

I don't like either of them.


----------



## Fantasyrick (Apr 28, 2016)

They're both gross next.


----------



## oath2order (Apr 29, 2016)

Fantasyrick said:


> Is there a reason for you being rude and obnoxious all the time?



> be active

> why are you rude and obnoxious

> be inactive outside of the cellar

> why are you rude and obnoxious

> ****in' meme arrows

> why


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Apr 29, 2016)

Voting for Trump all the way. Voted for him in my state's primaries and have supported him from the beginning. At least Trump didn't let four innocent Americans die when they asked for support during an attack...


----------



## pika62221 (Apr 29, 2016)

Can I do a write in? I vote for Isabelle from New Leaf and Happy Home Designer. I believe she's an honest, integral part of society, and I'd rather see her lead America than either of these clowns!


----------



## Brooke_the_Phoenix (Apr 29, 2016)

In other words, is a piece of crap with one sprinkle on top better than a piece of crap?


----------



## Solus (Apr 29, 2016)

Brooke_the_Phoenix said:


> In other words, is a piece of crap with one sprinkle on top better than a piece of crap?



Awww damn it. I was going to say that. 
I wouldn't vote, but I also wouldn't let trump win, so I'd vote for Clinton. Gosh they are all bad.


----------



## Dim (Apr 29, 2016)

pika62221 said:


> Can I do a write in? I vote for Isabelle from New Leaf and Happy Home Designer. I believe she's an honest, integral part of society, and I'd rather see her lead America than either of these clowns!




Too bad she's not real!


----------



## Miii (Apr 29, 2016)

I personally would vote for Trump (though I'm not voting this year) because he seems like the type to stand firm on issues, and I agree with a lot of what I've heard him talk about (illegal immigration, for example). Trump's campaign is also self-funded. I like that because he doesn't have lobbyists threatening to take away his funding if he doesn't say what they want him to say.

But above all, I can't get over the fact that Hillary Clinton was dumb enough to use her personal email (which has _very_ little security) for discussing confidential matters. That's about the dumbest mistake anyone with access to confidential information can make besides maybe posting it on social media :U


----------



## Aali (Apr 29, 2016)

I would pick neither. 


I'm scared of the people who picked Trump tho 0_0


----------



## dierefuji (May 2, 2016)

Donald Trump.
He's the only good candidate _with a chance of winning_.
Even if I was Democrat, Clinton is still a pretty bad choice, probably for her fraud/manipulation/lies/etc.


----------



## LunarMako (May 2, 2016)

I feel bad for you guys. I have Justin Trudeau!


----------



## V-drift (May 3, 2016)

If I was forced to choose between these two, I would say Hillary. I don't want to support the idea of building  wall to not let those outside of the US have less of a chance finding what they want to achieve in life.

- - - Post Merge - - -



dierefuji said:


> Donald Trump.
> He's the only good candidate _with a chance of winning_.
> Even if I was Democrat, Clinton is still a pretty bad choice, probably for her fraud/manipulation/lies/etc.



My apologies if my opinion sounds a little weird. So I am asking forgiveness in advance. Are you sure the fraud your are talking about is not "Trump University" which was by the way a failed business of Trump? Although I do want to keep an opened mind and see the things Hillary has done as I have concentrated too much between Bernie Sanders and Trump.


----------



## dierefuji (May 3, 2016)

V-drift said:


> My apologies if my opinion sounds a little weird. So I am asking forgiveness in advance. Are you sure the fraud your are talking about is not "Trump University" which was by the way a failed business of Trump? Although I do want to keep an opened mind and see the things Hillary has done as I have concentrated too much between Bernie Sanders and Trump.


See: Clinton's email controversy, to begin with 

Also, while I slightly disagree with his wall notion, U.S. border security is still very slacking in some areas and needs to be strengthened.
Besides, the wall won't stop plain immigration all together, it is just a way to curb _illegal_ immigration. He's not against regular immigration, just illegal immigration, which there are very few excuses to do.


----------



## ams (May 3, 2016)

Reading political opinions of children/products of the American education system has become the most depressing part of my life. I love being Canadian.


----------



## Mink777 (May 3, 2016)

No none of the above?


----------



## Blu Rose (May 3, 2016)

it's either we double the U.S. debt again with the first woman
or we double the U.S. debt again but gain significant military strength--something we already have too much of--and lose the respect of every ****ing nation that exists


----------



## Tensu (May 3, 2016)

I'm not voting in this election.


----------



## piichinu (May 3, 2016)

need me a freak like don


----------



## Blu Rose (May 3, 2016)

oh and one other thing

pRAISE JESUS Z?DIAC KILLER IS OUT


----------



## Red Cat (May 4, 2016)

dierefuji said:


> See: Clinton's email controversy, to begin with
> 
> Also, while I slightly disagree with his wall notion, U.S. border security is still very slacking in some areas and needs to be strengthened.
> Besides, the wall won't stop plain immigration all together, it is just a way to curb _illegal_ immigration. He's not against regular immigration, just illegal immigration, which there are very few excuses to do.



Even if the Great Wall of America gets built, that won't stop illegal migration. People will still be able to go under the wall by digging tunnels, go over the wall by taking a plane in, and go around the wall by traveling to the U.S. by sea. The drug dealers will still be able to get in, but the guy who wants to come here to pick tomatoes for less than minimum wage to support his family will be kept out.


----------



## rev1175 (May 4, 2016)

If it _has_ to be one of the two... I would go with Trump. However, I'd rather have my testicles shot off than vote for either of these two.

The lesser of two evils is still evil.


----------



## V-drift (May 4, 2016)

dierefuji said:


> See: Clinton's email controversy, to begin with
> 
> Also, while I slightly disagree with his wall notion, U.S. border security is still very slacking in some areas and needs to be strengthened.
> Besides, the wall won't stop plain immigration all together, it is just a way to curb _illegal_ immigration. He's not against regular immigration, just illegal immigration, which there are very few excuses to do.



If that is the case, and Bernie Sanders wasn't a choice anymore like in this poll, I regret my choice then. :v I wish I could change my vote for Trump if all this is how you say. But on the day of the election, if the people in Puerto Rico were allowed to vote, I'd say Bernie Sanders. Thanks for clearing me this up.


----------



## Damniel (May 4, 2016)

Trump to be honest


----------



## JasonBurrows (May 4, 2016)

I don't really care for politics, but Donald is really _trumping_ the competition... XD


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 4, 2016)

Blu Rose said:


> oh and one other thing
> 
> pRAISE JESUS Z?DIAC KILLER IS OUT



Even though I never liked Cruz, I honestly collapsed onto the ground when I found out he dropped out because I then realized that Trump would almost certainly be the Republican nominee and he could likely be president.
I'm counting on whoever the Democratic nominee is to win this election. I'd certainly rather have Clinton or Sanders than Trump.


----------



## MishMeesh (May 4, 2016)

Out of the two, Hilary, though I'd love to see her get investigated for campaign fraud tbh. Trump honestly does not know what he's doing. I mean that in a literal way, he spouts stuff that is literally not true and he either is too incompetent to understand that it's not true or he just does not care that it's not true and I'm not sure which is worse. Politifact found that over something like 75% of his statements made during his campaign are some degree of false.

Literally what is the appeal of trump unless you're a xenophobic bigot, please someone tell me.


----------



## Alienfish (May 4, 2016)

Hillary I guess. Even if she is probably not as "nice" as she looks she doesn't look like a mutated Ken doll making stupid statements.


----------



## Corrie (May 4, 2016)

I love the people who claim they are going to move to Canada. Like, good luck. 

And besides, if the US goes down, the rest of the world will basically go down with it.


----------



## sineadparade (May 4, 2016)

I dunno, the US has been in the toilet for some time now.


----------



## dierefuji (May 4, 2016)

Cruz and Rubio are out, Trump nomination chance is at 100%.
Can't stump the Trump.


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 4, 2016)

I guess Donald Trump


----------



## Kapriznyy (May 4, 2016)

Abstaining from voting accomplishes literally nothing, so I have to admit it kind of gets my hackles up when people say they'd rather not vote because they dislike both candidates. Cool? But at the end of the day, one of the candidates is going to be taking office, so...? Choosing not to vote won't magic up a better candidate for you. You have to choose between what you're offered and go with the one that'll harm you least. 

I'm not Hillary's biggest fan but I'm D over R any day of the week. I know she has my back when it comes to social issues and that I'd also get to keep my health insurance while she's president, so, /shrug


----------



## rev1175 (May 4, 2016)

Moko said:


> Hillary I guess. Even if she is probably not as "nice" as she looks she doesn't look like a mutated Ken doll making stupid statements.



Shouldn't vote for a candidate for their looks :/ Just saying.


----------



## rev1175 (May 4, 2016)

MishMeesh said:


> Literally what is the appeal of trump unless you're a xenophobic bigot, please someone tell me.



Now I have to disagree with this one. I'm definitely no Trump fan, but he has made some pretty fair points before.


----------



## shannenenen (May 5, 2016)

I'd rather gouge both my eyes out with a spoon than see this country run by either of them. But seeing as I'm 18 and feel like it's my responsibility to vote, I'll probably vote for Hilary because Trump is a bloody idiot and because I tend to lean more democratic anyway.

- - - Post Merge - - -

HOWEVER, I did some research on the probability of having another democrat as president after a previous 8 years of having a democratic president, and it's only happened twice since 1830-something: with Martin Van Buren in another 1800-something and FDR running for his third term. So it's highly unlikely that Hilary can win this election based on the statistics. I'm already bracing myself for Trump as president and seriously considering the cost of moving to Canada or Australia.


----------



## Jared:3 (May 5, 2016)

Donald trump, i can't stand Hillary


----------



## Kapriznyy (May 5, 2016)

Just glancing through this thread makes me so happy a lot of y'all aren't old enough to vote yet. My god.


----------



## chaicow (May 5, 2016)

Neither. This election's candidates aren't that good in my opinion


----------

